# is this a long haired lilac? (uk lilac)



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

got this guy today he is 7 weeks old, i know for sure he isn't short hair as the difference between my current short hairs and this guy is rather dramatic but am i correct in assuming he is a lilac? (uk) or dove as the US would call it
he's my first self which im excited about as my other 12 mice are pieds!

sorry for blurry pictures my phone can't keep up with mice lol
thanks!


----------



## Psy (Nov 19, 2016)

I'm going to preface this by saying that this is most certainly my weak point in the mouse game, but my guess is in for blue agouti (aparantly often mistaken for a US Dove):

http://www.thefunmouse.com/varieties/im ... outilg.jpg


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I would guess that it is lilac, yes, but it's not certain. That mouse looks in very,very poor condition (not your fault as you got it today). It doesn't look 7 weeks old, it looks about 3 weeks old and undernourished. If you want it to survive you are going to have to provide some amazing nutrition immediately.


----------



## littlepiggydog (Jan 28, 2017)

WoodWitch said:


> I would guess that it is lilac, yes, but it's not certain. That mouse looks in very,very poor condition (not your fault as you got it today). It doesn't look 7 weeks old, it looks about 3 weeks old and undernourished. If you want it to survive you are going to have to provide some amazing nutrition immediately.


I understand where you are coming from as the pictures are awful however I assure you in person the mouse is healthy. Having said that I'm still going to provide the best food and care regardless. I would also agree he's either a small 7 week old or he is younger but 3 weeks seems a little too young to me based on what my 3 week olds looked like. Can I ask what you are basing the age guess on?

Thanks


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

He looks lilac on my screen.
Its likely because he's a poor longhair that may be what's making his fur look scruffy and thus leading to an unhealthy appearance. Hes about the same size as my three week olds (not show mice) but being quite small isn't uncommon for pet store mice.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's less to to do with being "scruffy" looking (although this is an indication of poor condition)and more to do with the tail. I can see the bones in it.


----------



## Agoutigoo (Nov 8, 2013)

i cant see the bones in it on my screen. It is very thin. A lot of mice i see in stores have painfully thin stick tails.


----------

